# Sandeply from HD



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm building a custom kitchen and I let the 'pro desk' guy talk me into using some of their sandeply 'cabinet grade' plywood for the cabinets. 
BAD choice. I've got all the backs, tops, and bottoms cut and got about a third of the way through dadoing the back panels when I noticed the piece I was dadoing was warping funny. I looked at the plywood and realized it was delaminating !
I'll be returning the 'cabinet grade sandeply' tomorrow (cut pieces and all, 8 cut sheets and 8 unripped sheets) expecting them to exchange it for the birch I originaly wanted.
That's about 3 days right down the crapper!! Hopefully I can spare some of you guys the same misery :thumbsup:!!


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

There is no such thing as cabinet grade from HD. They only call it that. I only buy plywood from a lumberyard or cabinet shop


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

I've actually used their birch ply quite a bit and it hasn't been that bad, no worse than the hardwood veneered ply from the lumber yards that I pay 100$+ a sheet for. These are painted cabinets so I can use the birch. Just got talked into the sandeply trash because it was cheaper yet. Never make that mistake again. The sandeply also feels like balsa wood, real soft and splinters bad while routering, the stuffs just garbage and I can't see any good use for it :thumbdown:.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

You have to watch it at homey depot. They only sell junk ply. My local Menards actually has 4x8 sheets of baltic birch ply that is super flat and is solid birch throughout with no voids.


----------



## AndersonsWoodworks (Jan 7, 2010)

I have used their sandeply with success but not for cabinet cases. None of it should delaminate. I have had some of the birch delaminate and took it back and was refunded the cost. I must be lucky because I have found some real nice 3/4" plywood at HD. As a matter of fact I had some in the back of my truck while at the lumber yard and the guys there commented on how nice it was. Theirs was not as nice. I just bought some maple plywood from HD that was marked down to $29 a sheet. Very nice stuff!

Back to Sandeply, I don't like it for cabinet cases because the surface is not smooth enough. I have used the 1/2" for drawer boxes. It took some work but it looked nice when finished.


----------



## Larry Norton (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't buy any plywood from HD or Lowes. It can be downright dangerous when you're cutting it on the table saw and it starts to delaminate. I'm starting a bedroom set for a customer and I'm getting the plywood from my local lumber yard.


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Julian the woodnut said:


> You have to watch it at homey depot. They only sell junk ply. My local Menards actually has 4x8 sheets of baltic birch ply that is super flat and is solid birch throughout with no voids.


+1. We are lucky to have Menards in our area. Blows HD and Lowes out of the water when it comes to lumber. Not even close.


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

CivilEngineer13 said:


> +1. We are lucky to have Menards in our area. Blows HD and Lowes out of the water when it comes to lumber. Not even close.


Their baltic birch is nice.
I got HD to take back it back, cut pieces and all. Replaced it w/ the birch I originally wanted. Now I need to quit messing around on forums and try to somehow make up all the time I lost :thumbdown:!
This whole project has gone like this :furious:! Guess you have those every now and again. Makes up for last two I did, customers were amazing and the projects went very well!


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

AndersonsWoodworks said:


> I have used their sandeply with success but not for cabinet cases. None of it should delaminate. I have had some of the birch delaminate and took it back and was refunded the cost. I must be lucky because I have found some real nice 3/4" plywood at HD. As a matter of fact I had some in the back of my truck while at the lumber yard and the guys there commented on how nice it was. Theirs was not as nice. I just bought some maple plywood from HD that was marked down to $29 a sheet. Very nice stuff!
> 
> Back to Sandeply, I don't like it for cabinet cases because the surface is not smooth enough. I have used the 1/2" for drawer boxes. It took some work but it looked nice when finished.


I agree about HD's birch. I had to get some 1/4" mdf for my doors and drawer bottoms (painted cabinets) from my local yard and their birch is complete trash. The sign below it even says 'imported birch'. The stuff from HD is at least made in the USA :thumbsup:!


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

HD must buy from all different sources because the one by me stocks chinese multiply which isn't flat at all and has lots of voids in it.


----------

